# Rhodes International School



## JacqJur (Oct 19, 2020)

Hi, my name is Jacqui. My husband (Greek, but born in SA) and I (I don't speak Greek yet) are currently living in South Africa and want to relocate to Greece in the next year or so. We would prefer to relocate to an island and not the main land if possible. My children are currently 4 and 8 years old and although they attend Greek lessons they don't speak it yet. Does anyone know if there is an international school on Rhodes for English speaking children? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## orozanitis (4 mo ago)

JacqJur said:


> Hi, my name is Jacqui. My husband (Greek, but born in SA) and I (I don't speak Greek yet) are currently living in South Africa and want to relocate to Greece in the next year or so. We would prefer to relocate to an island and not the main land if possible. My children are currently 4 and 8 years old and although they attend Greek lessons they don't speak it yet. Does anyone know if there is an international school on Rhodes for English speaking children? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


 Hi Jacqui, we live in NJ and looking to relocate to Rhodes. I also have an 8 year old and wondering if you have been able to find any international schools that teach in English. Thanks for any information you can provide.


----------

